# hello im trying to source out hairless rats in the queensland area



## xxjeaexx (Feb 25, 2011)

hello i was wondering how common they are around the brisbane area. Ive bred rats for over 5 years and have recently moved to australia and have always liked the hairless and rex varities, and would love to hear from anyone who breeds them


----------



## raaaa (Mar 10, 2011)

hairless isnt a mutation that exists in Aus yet. We do however have Patchworks rex's... there a mutation of the double rex gene wich causes them to moult there hair out in patches all through there life.

This is arechie (Rip)






and his half brother


----------



## keeper10 (Sep 26, 2012)

i have a couple of hairless my new project


----------



## PMyers (Sep 26, 2012)

I could have sworn I saw someone advertising their hairless project up for sale recently. Thought it was here, but I could have been mistaken.


----------



## Dash667 (Sep 26, 2012)

Jingajoe has some for sale and he is located in brisbane, have a go using the search bar


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 26, 2012)

i know someone who has hairless mice for sale sooo cute like little aliens!! look up Brent hes in brisbane


----------



## bluewater (Sep 26, 2012)

Jinjajoe is your man - for sale section of this site


----------

